
Amazon caught using indepdent artist's work without license - distantsounds
https://twitter.com/16pxl/status/1203001775852179458
======
KFC_Manager
Seems so difficult to maintain ownership of a digital image asset. As soon as
you distribute on a website that isn’t built for creatives and does nit have a
heavy watermark it’s free for anyone to grab. Even as a big company how do you
audit someone’s work for plagiarism if you hire a designer?

~~~
jdsully
Tin Eye or other reverse image searches would be table stakes. Just because
something is out there on the internet doesn't mean its free for commecial
use.

Further hiring a contractor doesn't shield you from liability for copyright
infringement although it's a good argument it wasn't willful.

------
PHGamer
they're not the same image it looks like (I dont see the exact overlap of
amazon clouds the way her image is setup). You could make an argument for
palette choice but i feel as if you shouldn't really be able to copyright
pallete (though i do know you can trademark colors like UPS brown, which im
not really happy about). Also this artist does pixel art which is pretty
standard style, so there is a good chance someone could make something similar
on their own without having look at her work.

~~~
mc32
It’s not the same image, but the color choices (palette) seem remarkably
similar.

If someone take a famous photograph of El Capitan and I go over and try to
figure out the exact time of day and spot it was taken from and hope for the
same weather and lo I’m lucky... I don’t believe I’d be infringing.... but who
knows... cuz if I draw a mouse and it looks eerily like Mickey...

------
rasz
This is exactly what we need, ‘Blurred Lines’ Lawsuit for similar "feel" and
"sound" of pixel art images ...

------
fenwick67
The most telling tweet here IMO:

> lmao gofundme: help me sue Jeff Bezos

